# Sharing Flash with Samba



## adripillo (Jul 24, 2013)

I am having some problems sharing some applications that run with Flash player. For example, I am sharing some folders with printer drivers that have a setup that uses Flash. So when I go to a Windows computer I look for my machine on the LAN and double-click on the setup, the application opens but I can not see any button or option to choose, and if I download the folder to that computer the application works fine, so I guess that must be something on my little server.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2013)

This is a Windows issue. Don't open the application from an UNC path, map a network drive to the share and start the application from there.


----------



## adripillo (Jul 24, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> This is a windows issue. Don't open the application from an UNC path, map a network drive to the share and start the application from there.



Oh, I see. It worked very nice in that way. Thanks.


----------

